# What color is my new colt?



## equinehugger (Jun 2, 2009)

He looks like a dark bay, but he is only a day old and I have never seen a bay born with jet black legs. So I'm curious. Genetically he can be a bay, bay roan, black, or blue roan. (his mama is a red roan w/ at least 1 copy of agouti gene -because she had a bay roan colt last year- daddy is a blue roan that is homozygous for black - no agouti gene since he is black)

So my questions are: is there any way to differentiate between a bay base and a black base color at this point? Can bay foals have dark legs? And is there anyway to tell if he is a roan at this age?

Interesting notes:he has dark black bars on his legs above the black socks, his ears are black and he has a faint dorsal stripe, also he almost looks like he has black stripes like a brindle - but very, very faint - like a black cat with black stripes.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

VERY CUTE! 
from the looks of his tummy, he is much lighter, i think when hes older he'll be a roan of some kind. 
as you said, its hard to tell at only one day old. =)

CUTE!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is so hard to tell on one so young. He could be bay, brown, black, blue roan, etc. They can change colors so many times in that first year that sometimes you have to wait until they are almost a yearling before you know for sure.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

From the lighter around the eyes I'd say he's going to grey out in one way or another (roaning in the case of the genes of your mare and sire). My baby was born much lighter and is shedding darker - his legs are a fawn-ish color but around his eyes and his muzzle is darker rather than lighter and he's got a dark dorsal stripe and red (no grey) in his ears.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Solid bay


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

looks like a bay now, but roaning can take up to 5 years or better. Looks like he's got a good start.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Well, his unusual color for a newborn (not being black, and yet having black legs so early) can actually be a strong indicator for roaning, which won't show until he sheds his foal coat, sometimes even later.

This is a fascinating website with some absolutely unbelieveable examples at the bottom of foals in foal coat and what they turned into when they shed. Looking at the very first example of a dark bay colt with dark legs which shed out into an extremely loud bay roan, I'm going to see your boy is hiding some roan on you. And I'm going to go with bay roan, since I personally think he's clealy not black as he would have been born a more even shade if he was. For example, four number four shed off as blue roan and while he doesn't look black, you can see the same even shade of his dull foal coat.

Anyway - I'm going to say bay roan!

Blue Roan Genetics
(Scroll down to foal pics)


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I think he will roan out. The reason I suspect this is simply because of the lighter hairs around his eyes and the fact that his dam is a roan (correct?). Also he is very young to have black points if he were to be a bay. Later down the road let us know!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't understand all of the comments about the lightness around the eyes. That only applies to gray and without a gray parent - that gene can not be present. Classic roan leaves the head alone and only effects the body. The only way the lightness around the eye could indicate something of that nature is if the "blue roan" daddy was actually a gray that has been misidentified. Any photos of the sire?

The primitive markings on the foal are not unusual - a lot of foals have primitive type markings until the foal coat sheds - its a type of camo for the babies that has nothing to do with a dun gene. However, it could stick around in the future in the form of countershading if this foal is really a dark bay with the smutty gene. The smutty gene can create countershading that resembles primitive markings.

From the photos & the info provided (if the sire's color is accurate), I bet this baby is going to be a black-based (blue) roan. However, its going to be hard to know 100% sure until the foal sheds its coat.


----------



## equinehugger (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are some more pics. The first is his daddy, the second is his mother with her foal from last year. It's this pic that had me wondering about his color, the foal in the picture shed out to be a bay roan and they are full brothers but look totally different at birth.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

There are many different variations of bay. Black bay, bay and blood red bay. I still say hes a bay and I have had many born with the black lower legs already present. He shows no sign of being a roan that I can see. Sire looks like a slow going grey so he could still start to grey out but you just have to wait and see!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm gonna jump out there and say he'll shed out (eventually) to blue roan since I've seen babies that looked like this lil one change drastically by the time they were a yearling. Regardless what color he turns out he's gonna be gorgeous though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes it can still be really hard to tell even when they are older. This horse in the middle is a 4 year old and up until this year, you would have sworn that he was a blue roan because his head used to be the same color as his legs. Just recently did his head start graying and he still has a jet black mane, tail, and legs. Fortunately, I did know that he is a gray as both his parents are gray but it is still tricksy sometimes.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

my mare is a black bay, and she looked much like your baby when she was born. the only questionable factor here is the roan. Congrats on the baby, he looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

oh, and my buckskin baby had black legs when she was born too - may run in the family.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh! he's so gorgeous! but as for the colour, no idea, i've got no idea bout that stuff! so i'll leave it to the experts.


----------



## equinehugger (Jun 2, 2009)

We had him genetic tested - he is seal brown. It is also become apparent that he is a roan (rabicano actually) though it's hard to see in his winter woolies. According to the AQHA that makes him a blue roan (black and brown roans are considered blue).


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

New pics? I'd like to see what he looks like now.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I was going to say he appeared to be a brown, but just noticed that you have had him tested! Cool! 

With that Rabicano gene, he may not get any apparent roaning for a long time, and it won't be all over; he may only 'roan' around his flank area, and other scattered areas.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I was going to say dark bay, or bay roan, to early to be sure about roan (I didn't really get the comments about the lightening around the eyes either). I guess testing removes all doubt, personally I'd register him as brown, rabicano is really not the same as roan (Plus I'd never consider it blue roan). But I'm w/ the other poster, lets see pics!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

He'll probably roan out. And he's adorable!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I was also going to say brown-- great minds think alike, LOL

I have a 7 year old brown TB mare who has very light, sparse rabicano roaning in her flanks and sides, as well as white on her tailhead-- but you don't really see the roaning until you get up close. 

I doubt hers will ever progress enough to call her a blue roan or brown roan or bay roan. She is registered with the JC as a dark bay or brown, and the roaning is noted on her papers as "scattered white hairs throughout coat and root of tail" which I think was added when she was 2, as she was issued a corrected certificate as a 2 year old.
















Does AQHA ever make notations like that, I wonder? I think the way the JC did her papers was pretty accurate.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Did you test him for grey?


----------



## equinehugger (Jun 2, 2009)

Eastowest, you win : ) He is a dark seal brown rabicano. According to AQHA brown roans are "blue" and rabicanos are roans... so he is a "blue roan" by technicalities. He has a super thick MN winter coat right now so we don't know how much white he will have but he has the a long white stripe through his tail and scattered white hairs throughout his coat. He isn't grey, both parents have dark heads and legs - his sire is a true roan and mama is a rabicano. I will try to get a good picture when it's less muddy.


----------



## equinehugger (Jun 2, 2009)

*Our Magic color changing pony*

OK here are some pics over time. My profile pic shows him on day 1... within a few weeks he was so light he looked dun... then he shed out to almost black and now he has areas that are bleached back to a dark brown. He does have a scattering of white hairs and his lower lip has turned almost solid white (like an old lab lol) but he was tested and isn't grey. He has the "**** tail" of a rubicano as well. We call him our amazing color changing pony.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

He is so cute!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Why does AQHA consider rabicano to be roan? They're completely different genes :\ So are gray and roan, so I didn't quite understand those comments. Do you know which parent he inherited the rabicano from?
He's quite cute! I love trying to guess what colour the babies are going to turn out to be, it's like a game.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

37.50% - ​*Bay Roan *37.50% - ​*Bay Dun Roan *12.50% - ​*Bay Dun *
12.50% - ​*Bay *

Go to Color Calculator and fill in color gentics i filled in the stuff you told us in your question  and that's what it came up with


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

I have a brand new 2 day old colt and I would like to know what color he is. I will try to post a pic of him. Okay here's a video of him and his mom


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

He almost looks kinda silver/grey. I know it will change. I was told it would be a buckskin. He does have a dorsel stripe (black). He is a cutie, isn't he! We just love him!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chi Lover - looks black from the video. What was the sire's color?


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

The Sire is a Cremello with blue eyes


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to say smoky black then


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

this thread is from way back in 2009/2010


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> I am going to say smoky black then


This. Smokey black IMO also. 



myhorsesonador said:


> this thread is from way back in 2009/2010


And it's a problem it was bumped up how?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> This. Smokey black IMO also.
> 
> 
> And it's a problem it was bumped up how?


Well unless there was a good reson for it to be, then yes there is. I don't think the OP is still active here so you wount get an answer at to what it did turn out to be. Also I along with a lot of other people here don't like haveing irrelavent threads poping back up. There is nuthing to learn from this thread.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm with ND on this one. I really don't see the issue here. It was either post here or start a new thread so it would have popped up anyway. It was a poster with a legitimate question, not someone that just popped in to say "OMG, what a cuteee baybeee".

I don't think the OP will complain much about it going off topic since they are no longer here.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MHS, the op is not the same person who asked the question. So while the thread is old, the question is new.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I guess we have the self-appointed thread police. :roll:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Cat said:


> I guess we have the self-appointed thread police. :roll:


 
well sorry but some of us dont like digging through old threads to find the new question. 

Once again this thread had become inactive for several days and you dug it up to say some thing that had nuthing to do with either of the questions asked. It almost looks like you want to start some thing.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness, people should stop posting on this thread NOW because it is OLD.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Oh my goodness, people should stop posting on this thread NOW because it is OLD.


thats what I said


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

myhorsesonador said:


> well sorry but some of us dont like digging through old threads to find the new question.
> 
> Once again this thread had become inactive for several days and you dug it up to say some thing that had nuthing to do with either of the questions asked. It almost looks like you want to start some thing.


OMG - get over it. I posted on here because I was going through the subscribed threads on my User CP and I read this one. I'm very very sorry I don't double check dates before I post something.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And you apparently can't read sarcasm.

Sometimes people come across old threads on a google search so they join so they can post, they also come across them in a forum search and when it shows similar threads at the bottom of the page. What is the big freaking deal with that? No where do I see that it saying "do not bump up old posts." You don't like the fact it is an old thread? Easy, don't read it. It's not like anyone is forcing you to read/respond to old threads. 

The new poster had a legitimate question and either didn't want or know how to post a new thread.

I honestly do not see the problem with bumping up old threads. A lot of time there is some good information in them that some people have not seen/read yet and feel the need to give their opinion/advice. Which in the long run might help someone else who reads the thread at a later point in time even if it does nothing for the OP at that point in time.


----------



## Fancy That (Jun 10, 2011)

That is a DARK DARK colored baby!!! Usually greys are born super dark like that. So I'm guessing true brown (as in Seal Brown) since grey isn't an option


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Any updated pictures of the lil fellow?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lacyloo said:


> Any updated pictures of the lil fellow?



OMG:shock::shock: now you've done it, the Zombie thread police will have you, AGHHHH and now I have done it they will be after me, if you want me I'll be over here










I agree I'd love to see more pics of your guy Chi


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh...No.... :hide:


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

Facebook


----------



## Gypsy Vanner (Aug 2, 2011)

lacyloo said:


> Any updated pictures of the lil fellow?


 Yes. I would like to see some of the little guy/girl.


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

Here is the link to my Facebook page, where I have his pics posted. Facebook

Do you know what a Dusty Buckskin is? I'm trying to figure out his color. Looking actually for an adult example. So I know what to look forward to.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That links says "Content not available" when I click on it (takes me to Facebook, but gives me that error message).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I'm having the same problem. I would guess that your security measure are preventing non-friends from seeing your content. Can you upload them from your hard-drive as attachments?

As for dusty buckskin, that's the first time I've ever heard that term but I would guess it is similar to a sooty buckskin.

This is a more extreme example but you can see the darker shading over the top of the golden color. That is what sooty/smutty does.


















Here is a more realistic example of a typical sooty buckskin.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs, I am seriously DROOLING over that first horse you posted! STUNNING!


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

I don't understand when it says it wants the URL of my picture....It doesn't have a URL...it's not posted anywhere. I have videos on you tube....bummer! 

Okay now i get it...I have to used the advanced form...who knew I could use anything advanced! Go figure!! LOL


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

Those are some gorgeous horses!!! Thank you so much for sharing! I have always been partial to the draft breeds, morgans, Clydesdales, Fresians, Vanners & Tinkers! Just love the look of them.


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

His dam looks sooty bay/brown... I would imagine he's sooty buckskin as suggested a few posts back.

His sire actually looks more perlino than cremello, but I didnt look up what color his parents were.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That one pic makes me think brown based buckskin, but it is a bad pic to judge from. All I am going on is the golden on the nose, for those playing at home.


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

This picture is probably not much better. Thanks for pointing that out. I will try to get better pics, side views. I also realized that he may have actually been wet on his back that day because it was so hot. 

In this pic you will see alot of gold on him...I know he will change and it wasn't fair to ask this question with these dubious photos.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This second picture is firming up the brown based buckskin in my opinion. That is a lot of gold


----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

So do you know where I might view a pic of an adult, that color? A brown, based buckskin. I'll go to Google now. I can't seem to find the rest of my thread to this conversation. Horse Forum frustrates me.  It is a very good site to have but the navigation is frustrating. I constantly get lost and have trouble viewing what I want to view.


----------



## Deslumbrar (Jul 31, 2011)

You likely wont find any horses described as a brown buckskin.. Sooty buckskin will be lucky.

Dark buckskin, maybe.

Most people are incredibly incorrect with their descriptions of their horses color. Ive seen TONS of chestnut with white (FLAXEN) manes and tails labeled as palomino. Or Bay roans called BLUE roans (blue roan = black horse with roan --- bay horse with roan = bay roan!). Besides the thousands of descriptive terms people use... buttermilk, dun, grulla, tovero - its impossible to read through most peoples description


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Chi Lover (May 30, 2011)

So basically he's gonna look alot like his Mommy.  Well he's supposed to be bigger than his mom. I'm raising him to ride myself. I hope I do him justice and raise him to be a good boy.


----------

